# Insurance for foreigners



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I've been contacting insurance companies here in Belgium to get an idea about a quote for when i finally get to have an R33...

Some answers

"There is no such car sir"
"You can't buy all cars you see in videogames sir"

Anyway... I did get some quotes for the legal minimum insurance (public liability), but for all extras (theft, own risk, ...) they won't do it...

Does any of you know if a UK insurance company will insure a car on Belgian plates, with Belgian owner etc... ?

being 27, 7 years no claims, garaged etc bla bla bla

Would be lovely if any of you works for an insurance company and get me some answers, as i obviously can't call all the insurance brokers from out here...

AFAIK insurance companies are allowed to sell abroad in the EU...

Cheers
Simon


----------

